# Recessive Yellow--seeking information



## MythsNTails (May 2, 2013)

I'm looking for information on breeding, outcrosses, effects, etc. of recessive yellow mice. On FinnMouse I was confused because I only saw dominant red...did I miss their article on RYs? If so...someone please forgive my idiocy and point me to it 

If not, where can I read up on Recessive Yellow as a variety? Thanks!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

I don't think finnmouse has ry on its site, guess they don't have it there, don't have it here in UK either so I don't realy know about it either, your best bet would be to find an American based mouse genetic site as that should talk about it


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Here's what I can find on it from a quick search

http://www.informatics.jax.org/wksilver ... e2-2.shtml
http://www.informatics.jax.org/javawi2/ ... escription


----------



## Trixie's Mice (Feb 3, 2013)

Hey I know a lot about genetics (And you have my email) So feel free to shoot me an email about this. There are no common lethal genes with recessive yellow/ As you know the geno code is a/a e/e, and lethal yellow here is, like, unheard of... that is in America. I'm very into different genes and their affects, such as different nurturance problems and other stuff like that. If you are looking for a more in-depth answer let me know.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Lethal yellow may be unheard of in pet shops, but there are plenty of breeders these days who have it available.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

RY has been my most prominent line since I started breeding 3 years ago, so if you have any other questions, feel free to contact me. I'll answer as best I can!


----------

